# My two tanks



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2008)

This is the view from my hallway into my living room.

I'm going away for 4 months from July, so I'm not sure what to do with them...


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Jun 2008)

> I'm going away for 4 months from July, so I'm not sure what to do with them..


You know what to do with them mate......cling-film and a trip to Daventry!


----------



## planter (2 Jun 2008)

WOW what a view


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jun 2008)

Nice photo George and nice view  I can also "babysit" those tanks hehe


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Jun 2008)

Stunning 8)


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Jun 2008)

Sweet one mate. 8)  Yeah I could borrow it for a while. Can you DHL it? Dan has enough tanks.   

Cheers,


----------



## TDI-line (2 Jun 2008)

Nice view George, i suppose you could always drain down the tanks, and then plan more new scapes for your return. 

But that just leaves the problem of all that stock....


----------



## Ivanmx (2 Jun 2008)

OMG !!!


its beautiful!!  


i think that the option is drain the tank or that someone take care of them!


----------



## Arana (2 Jun 2008)

Stunning  

I'd say you have about 6 weeks to train the kids up...  the responsability would be good for them and it would help them cope with daddy being away.


----------



## beeky (3 Jun 2008)

From previous posts I think he has pretty well trained already!


----------



## Fred Dulley (3 Jun 2008)

Looks really good. 
Almost commical when the two sizes are compared.
The nano light wouldn't happen to be the 18W Solaris lamp would it? Or is it the 11W light that came with the PFK cube?


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2008)

Thanks, all!



			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> The nano light wouldn't happen to be the 18W Solaris lamp would it? Or is it the 11W light that came with the PFK cube?


It's an 18w PC T5 from Aquadistri.


----------



## Garuf (3 Jun 2008)

There are some available from Portuguese shops, I asked FOAA about them and he showed me a link, I'm awaiting a reply, it could be possible they're the same ones?


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jun 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> There are some available from Portuguese shops, I asked FOAA about them and he showed me a link, I'm awaiting a reply, it could be possible they're the same ones?


No idea.  Jeremy Gay gave me this one.


----------



## Garuf (4 Jun 2008)

Ahh, that's the supapet one, same one that comes with the aquacubes I believe.
The one's I'm referring to are proper luminaires, just for small tanks. As per FOAA treescape.


----------

